# Would you do this????



## mmmarvel (Dec 9, 2010)

I've done a LOT of jobs in my life, but I'm not sure they could come up with enough money for me to do this one.

http://www.liveleak.com/mp53/player.swf?config=http://www.liveleak.com/mp53/player_config.php?token=07b_1284580365%26embed=1


----------



## KZQuixote (Dec 9, 2010)

mmmarvel said:
			
		

> I've done a LOT of jobs in my life, but I'm not sure they could come up with enough money for me to do this one.http://www.liveleak.com/mp53/player.swf?config=http://www.liveleak.com/mp53/player_config.php?token=07b_1284580365%26embed=1


  This guy works with and trusts a helicopter pilot while all the time pretending to be Nicola Tesla plus a hundred years.

Check it out:





 Bill


----------



## KZQuixote (Dec 9, 2010)

This guy works with and trusts a helicopter pilot while all the time pretending to be Nicola Tesla plus a hundred years.

Check it out:

Bill [video=youtube;9tzga6qAaBA]


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the videos.  Now I can count on having at least one of those "falling" dreams in the nights to come!


----------



## RJJ (Dec 10, 2010)

Height never bothered me. I am too old now for that stuff. In the past been on a few not as high as the one listed. Problem is when you get to the top and need to use the head! Always make sure the tool bag has a roll of paper!


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 10, 2010)

No way I'd do it. Just looking at the video makes me queazy.


----------



## rktect 1 (Dec 10, 2010)

I feel sick watching this video.


----------



## pwood (Dec 10, 2010)

naaaahhh, naaaaaaahhhh! as goat boy would say!:mrgreen:


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 10, 2010)

I would rather shovel $&^# on a shrimp boat then even think about that hazardous pay request.


----------



## Alias (Dec 10, 2010)

rktect 1 said:
			
		

> I feel sick watching this video.


Same here.  I am definitely not in love with heights.

Sue


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 10, 2010)

Not to worried about the height ----- More worried about the sudden stop or the unintended electrical arc.


----------



## rshuey (Dec 10, 2010)

Not sure I would ever step out of the elevator.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 10, 2010)

my palms were sweating while watching the video, no thanks


----------



## cboboggs (Dec 10, 2010)

No way in H$%@ would you see me doing that. Just watching the video made me sick..


----------



## fatboy (Dec 10, 2010)

argh!!!!!!!! filter on our system doesn't allow streaming video, and I still have griggen dialup at home.................grrrrrr, wish I could at least see it.


----------



## creek456 (Dec 14, 2010)

I could never do that. At theme parks when they have those dropping rides where you just go straight up for what seems like forever then they just kind of hang you there to make you lose your head then plunge you back down at an accelerated rate . It just kills me. I have a panic attack every time I'm at he top. But for some reason I want to ride it again right after we get off. It's strange.


----------

